# Wooden Stools



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

My daughter saw me reading a Wood Magazine (Issue 215 November 2012). On the front cover was a picture of a table and two stools. She asked me if I could build it for her so she could sit at the kitchen counter.

This looked like a challenging project and who can say no to a eight year old beautiful daughter! I told sure I will build it for you. She came into the shop and I asked her to pick the wood out. Much to my delight she chose Walnut for the seat and backrest and Maple for the legs. 

There Mother took them on a holiday over the holidays so I decided to start this project and have it ready so the next time I see them I can give them the stools. Sort of an added late Christmas present.

I have spent the day drawing up the chairs in Google SketchUp. I am not an expert in Google SketchUp but I am learning so bear with me.


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

Ha Ha looks like she is learning fast Dan, now you have a little one's honey do list to take care of as well as the normal honey do list, I think it's very very hard to say no to a beautiful young daughter lol.
The stool looks great can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Today I made the two fairing sticks and got the seat cut and glued up.

The seat measures 20' x 20" and is 1 1/2" thick with a curve cut into it (5/8" down from the top)

I have taken some pictures with an explanation on what I did.

Tomorrow I will cut the legs to fit inside the dados on the seat.

I decided to put a curve in the seat for comfort and it was something \i have never done.I had to change out the blade on the bandsaw from the 1" rip blade to a 3/8" blade to cut the gentle curve.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Here are the remaining pictures from today's progress.

Enjoy!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Making great progress, there, Dan.


----------



## japa62 (May 9, 2012)

Luv the look of the Walnut. Beautiful grain.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Dan ~ Excellent photo story line. Wow, I noticed the fancy case for your dado blades. Did that come with the blades or is that your own creation?


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Bob Dimar dado sets come like that. If you have never used their blades then treat yourself. I guarantee you will not be disappointed. Well it's time to start on the legs so I better get out to the shop.


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

Lovely work so far Dan - great workshop too.

jc


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Dan you are off to a great Start!!! Your project is well above my talents and I will enjoy following your progress.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I envision Dan has a camera strapped to his forehead!!

"Go-Go Gadget Camera" followed by 'click'


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

Dan: Nice work, I'm sure your daughter will love it. I see you used a plane to smooth the curve in the seat, but how did you make the curve? Did you cut it on the bandsaw, use a sander, or use the plane to do it, or none of the above?

Darrin


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

darrink said:


> Dan: Nice work, I'm sure your daughter will love it. I see you used a plane to smooth the curve in the seat, but how did you make the curve? Did you cut it on the bandsaw, use a sander, or use the plane to do it, or none of the above?
> 
> Darrin


I cut the legs on the bandsaw. I used a fairing stick to layout the curve. To do this I drew it in Google SketchUp and it provided me with the exact measurements from one side.

I have added some more pictures from my helmet camera


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

A few more pictures. I need to make three other legs and to do this I will do some template routing. I will have to buy some 1/4" hardboard and make the template from the existing leg I just made.

Once the template is made I will use the router table with a flush trim bit. I will need to buy one for this project as the one I presently have is not tall enough.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

rwl7532 said:


> I envision Dan has a camera strapped to his forehead!!
> 
> "Go-Go Gadget Camera" followed by 'click'


makes you feel like you're in hands on mode...

Nice work Dan...


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Had to make a trip to Lee Valley and buy a special router bit to allow me to do some template routing. This is my first attempt and I am looking forward to learning a new technique. 

Router Bit : Laminate Flush Trimming Bits - Lee Valley Tools


The other tool I bought was a Veritas Pull Shave. I will use this to help shape the seat and do the finishing touches based on how it feels to sit on. 

Pull Shave: Veritas® Pullshave - Lee Valley Tools

In the shop yesterday I finished the cutting the arc on the front and back of the stool. I did this by making a beam compass out of a block of wood, 1/4" hardboard and a wooden dowel. I also made a template for the back legs using 1/4" hardboard.

I have attached pictures with an explanation on what I did and how I did it. Enjoy the pictures from my helmet cam!:yes4:


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Here are a few shots of a dry fit using the legs, seat and back rest.

I ran into a small problem with the back left leg. The fit was snug and when I was taking the leg off I chipped away a bit of the seat.  Will have to do a small repair/glue job.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

A new project is always a good reason for new tools.......VBG.

Coming along nicely, Dan.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Beam Compass*

I have this little gem:
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5366&site=ROCKLER

72" radius at your fingertips. Fits in a drawer.
I bought mine in 1984 at an estate sale for $7.50.
Priceless.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

GREAT thread Dan!!!!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you are talented...


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

That is a cool tool. Looks like I have another project to make a shop made version with my own added touches.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice Work, Dan! She's gonna LOVE it!!! 

Barb


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I have been fighting a cold and missed a day in the shop but got back in yesterday and finished the front legs and stretchers.

As usual I took pictures to show you step by step what I did and included a brief explanation for each pictures.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I thought it might be a good idea to show how I create my own plugs to cover the screws I will be using to attach the legs to the seat and stretchers.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Always a pleasure to see your documentation.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

TRN_Diesel said:


> I have been fighting a cold and missed a day in the shop but got back in yesterday and finished the front legs and stretchers.
> 
> As usual I took pictures to show you step by step what I did and included a brief explanation for each pictures.



Dan, I believe you are skiting in shot 18..........VBG...

Great work....with attention to detail.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings my old friend you are as talented as ever but more experience is obvious. So good to see your work. We should talk again some time in the near future. I need to post a couple recent small projects, just got to find some time, but at least I'm in the shop. This is a gun rack I recently made for a friend.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

xplorx4 said:


> Greetings my old friend you are as talented as ever but more experience is obvious. So good to see your work. We should talk again some time in the near future. I need to post a couple recent small projects, just got to find some time, but at least I'm in the shop. This is a gun rack I recently made for a friend.



Hi Jerry.

I see you haven't lost your touch.......:blink:


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Jerry 

Thanks for the kind words, it looks like your skill set has improved as well. I really like the gun rack. Did you create a new thread for the build to show how you built it?

I am in Jasper right now but will give you a call when I get back to Edmonton.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Today I had spent the afternoon in the shop after I took Harley my trustworthy shop dog for a walk in the Whitemud Creek ravine. I cut two stretchers for the back legs and drilled the counter-bore holes and pilot holes to allow me to attach the front legs to the back legs.

I decided to cut an additional curve into the stretchers in the back. I like the additional curvature it adds to the piece. It was looking to square for me and thought why not.

I will need to cut two more stretchers which will tie the rear legs to the front legs. I also need to cut the back legs to allow the seat to sit parallel to the ground. I cut a scrap piece of wood to 1" width and did a test to see how it looks and I am happy with it. Using a 1" ruler I will lay it flat on the table to scribe a cut mark. Pictures on the next post will clearly illustrate what I am trying to say here.

I am getting excited to get the chance to actually sit on the stool and see how it feels. As usual, I have taken pictures and wrote a brief explanation in each picture describing what I did.

Enjoy the read and stay tune!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

My buddy Harley, Bull Mastiff / Black Lab cross.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Tonight after work I headed out to the shop and cut the front stretchers. I also made the stop dados using a hand chisel and mallet.

Once again pictures were taken using my helmet cam.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Here are the remaining pictures.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Very impressive work. I found the whole process very interesting!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Jack it is a great project and has presented a number of challenges. I hope others can see if you take your time it is really not that difficult to do, you just have to be patient and enjoy the process. 

Plus it has allowed me to purchase a few new tools to complete the chairs. Well that's how I justify my tool addiction.:help:


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Today I had to run to Lee Valley and buy a 4 1/2" sanding disc for my grinder. This will be used to smooth the top of both front legs. It will also help me smooth out the other stool I have yet started to build for my son.

I also found a new tool place in Edmonton. The place is called Fastenal and it saved me $40.00 on just one drill bit. The tapered bit I used was not exactly what I wanted, I prefer a 6" long - 1/8" drill bit. Acklands Grainger quoted me a price of $45.00, I nearly had an accident in my pants but held on. At Fastenal the drill bit was $4.56. Yes I know $40 difference, so for that price I bought more in various sizes.

Went home and went to work on the stools. I pre-drilled the rest of the 3/8, and 1/8" pilot holes to attach the remaining stretchers. I measured and cut the back legs as well so now the stool sits parallel to the floor. I will use a 45 degree chamfer bit to break the edge on the bottom of the legs. This will prevent the wood from chipping off on the bottom edge.

Another trick I almost forgot to use was paste wax for the screws. Screwing into hardwood Maple is a lot easier if you use just a little dab.

Here are some pictures to illustrate my post.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I feel that you are beginning to enjoy this build, Dan....VBG.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Today after I got back from work I decided to make a beam compass. I know this tool will be used for future projects and well lets face it, building your own jigs is so fulfilling and rewarding. 

Oh sorry I failed to mention they are cheap too! :dance3:

So with helmet cam activated I snapped off a few pictures. I had scrap material leftover and I used stuff I hand on hand to make this and one additional beam compass for bigger projects.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Today after I got back from work I decided to make a beam compass. I know this tool will be used for future projects and well lets face it, building your own jigs is so fulfilling and rewarding.
> 
> Oh sorry I failed to mention they are cheap too! :dance3:
> 
> So with helmet cam activated I snapped off a few pictures. I had scrap material leftover and I used stuff I hand on hand to make this and one additional beam compass for bigger projects.



Dan, this tutorial should be separated and set a a sticky...... :dance3:

Thumbs up....


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> dan, this tutorial should be separated and set a a sticky...... :dance3:
> 
> Thumbs up....


+1


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks James I never thought of that but why not. It is a very handy shop made tool and is not hard or expensive to make. Question is how do I do it? lol I will ask the Mike and see if he agrees and get it done.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

*Seat repair*

While working on the stools I came across a few problems. I thought I would share with you what I did to correct the mistakes.

As you recall in my previous posts I had broke off a small piece on the seat near the back where the leg sits in a 1.5" slot. I needed to repair it and this is what I did to fix it.

All the pictures have a written narration to allow you to read how and why I did what I did.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

*Foot rest stop dados.*

The bottom foot rest required two stop dados to be made to allow the stretchers to tie in the back legs to the front. 

On the first stool I hand cut the dados with a chisel but decided to mix it up a bit and use a template and router bit to cut the second stool. I figured this being the "Router Forum" I better use a router! :cray:

I have taken pictures and provided you with a step by step process on how I did the stop dados.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

*Installing dowel plugs*

I add a total of seventeen dowels to cut to hide the screw holes. I used scrap pieces of walnut to do this. Using the drillpress, plug cutter (Veritas® Tapered Snug-Plug® Cutters - Lee Valley Tools), flush cut saw (Japanese Rip Dozuki and Flush-Cut Saws - Lee Valley Tools) and the bandsaw I quickly made them.

The key to using the plug cutter is to cut them long enough to get the taper required. I must warn you this takes some feel to know when to stop drilling because you can snap them off inside the cutter. If this happens just use a pick to prior it out.

Once you have drilled all the plugs required just make sure to use masking tape and tape over them. This will keep them in place and stop them from popping out and falling on the floor.

Another trick is to use masking tape to prevent the material from being scratched while you are sawing the plug off. After I while I was able to cut them off and not use any masking tape, but at first I would recommend the tape till you get the hang of it.

I had a problem with one plug and had to remove it and cut a new one. This took some time but had to be done as it very noticeable.

Once again the camera was busy taking lots of pictures to plot my progress, so sit back and enjoy the slide show.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

Impressive craftsmanship sir, excellent project. Honey-do list from an 8yr old is epic!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

*Stools Completed*

I worked on the last stool this morning and after 5 hrs got it done. I used Tung Oil (Polymerized Tung Oil - Lee Valley Tools) to finish the stools and simply used a white cotton cloth to rub it on.

I drove out to Jasper this morning and set the stools up. I called the kids into the kitchen and told them I had a surprise for them. When they saw the stools for the first time, the look on their faces were priceless. Both a big smiles and they quickly claimed their stools as their own. 

This was a great project and had some challenging aspects to it. I designed the chairs on Google Sketchup and had to adjust the height to fit the counter-top height we had. 

I thoroughly enjoyed this build and have to say the kids were very pleased with the end result. The stools will be used for breakfast in the morning and for many years to come!

Thank you for taking the time to read and view all the photos and share with me my journey of making stools.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

Impressive, love the joinery and contrast you did, inspiring for us new woodworkers.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks I am fairly new to this as well. I should add I did a sketch of the stools in Google Sketchup but it is no where as good as your honing guide drawing. I am still learning and hope to get better and present top notch drawings like yours.

I have attached the drawing but please don't laugh it is crude. :stop:


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

Man I learn something new about Sketchup everyday, I like the woodworking addin a lot, I still find kooky things that I'm sure is my mistake vs the software.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Watch the tutorials Joe did they are excellent. The cutlist addin is awesome.

Google SketchUp


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well worth the time and effort, Dan.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

The stools turned out great Dan. Really nice in both design and execution.

Interesting to see your little repairs, it's something I find myself doing quite often, but you never see Norm do that on the NYW! Maybe he never makes mistakes  The trouble I find with these little repairs is that while no-one else will ever notice them, on my own work it's the first thing I see because I know it's there.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Very true Andy but I find we are our own worst critics when it comes to our own projects.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

*Happy Customers*

This morning started out with breakfast on the new stools.

Much to my delight the kids loved them.

They even made room for me in the middle and we all had breakfast together.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Dan excellent job to say the least, as usual your write up is superb. call some time, I'll message a new number.


----------

